# music that creep me out in non metal genra



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard some nurse whit wound and i was like oh nooo this is not just dark but pitch dark like hell im not lisening to that stuff, it litteraly freak me out, i was spook out for life.

Than i read there humor infuse in this band , haha, what kind of humor, we creep you out is that it, anyway i never heard sutch darkness before and all i can says it was not a pleasant lisening.

I like darkness but there is a limit ,eventually too mutch is not so enjoyable, than i bet a pizza some dude here will tell me nursewhitwound is nothing well i say maybe for you, but do you enjoy it and would you lisen to this kinda stuff everyday in the dark or whatever.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Just listened to some Nurse with Wound on Youtube. Bleeurgh! It certainly expands the definition of music and I'd agree it's creepy, but possibly more 'disturbing' than 'creepy'.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

A couple of examples which worked for me:

*Lustmord - Heresy*
*Legion - Leviathan* (Ritual of Lotus section) - I even had to stop it because I became really scared for no apparent reason (this album did not contain any "horror" sounds). I was listening to this track in the broad daylight, by the way. It sounded as if an incantation is being performed, muffled with ambient washes, wind howls and church bell toll.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The first four minutes of the album *'Between Heaven & Hell'* by German prog band *Jane*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Throbbing Gristle was enough for me - I never went deeper than that. I used to work with a bloke who knew Lustmord.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I used to work with a bloke who knew Lustmord.


Personally? Like "Hello, Brian"?

P.S. This videoclip uses some dark ambient music (1st half is Lustmord, 2nd half is Profane Grace) and it scared the crap out of me at 5:05-5:15. Of course you have to watch it through from the beginning to achieve same effect.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Azol said:


> Personally? Like "Hello, Brian"?


Ha ha - yeah, probably! I remember that my ex-colleague had some of his early stuff but I don't know whether he knew Brian/Lustmord before the latter moved to London or afterwards.


----------

